
Blockchain initiative backed by nine large investment banks - m-i-l
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f358ed6c-5ae0-11e5-9846-de406ccb37f2.html
======
m-i-l
Also available via [http://r3cev.com/press/2015/9/15/ft-blockchain-initiative-
ba...](http://r3cev.com/press/2015/9/15/ft-blockchain-initiative-backed-by-
nine-large-investment-banks)

